# Eco-Complete stunting swords?



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I've had some amazon swords (bleheri) growing in my 75 gallon the past several years. They've been thriving during that time, easily growing to the top of the tank, using nothing but regular aquarium gravel and root tabs. However, several months ago, I bought some Eco-Complete and mixed it in with the gravel. I feel like I was thorough in mixing it in well with the gravel, so I wouldn't "cap" the gravel. However, I began noticing less than 2 weeks after adding the Eco, that the new leaves were much shorter than the old growth.

The color of the plants still looks good (and I never stopped root-feeding with the tabs), but the growth just seems much less robust and definitely much shorter (only 1/3 - 1/2 the height it used to be). Has anyone else had this experience, or have ideas why this may be? Thanks.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

post this in the plant section


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

My guess would be that you damaged the roots when you mixed in the Eco...they should recover.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thank god because im getting some eco complete soon too and would hate to have my swords get effed up on me


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Sorry, thought that I did post this in the plant forum...don't know what happened....must have been pilot error.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

if anything, the eco complete should help the swords.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Plants


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Aquatic plants in general can get shocked, or stunted when conditions/water params change. Give it a couple weeks for them to adjust, and it should be fine


----------

